# The things we do for love



## supersoaper3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

A little back story for this one.   My wife has been a fan of Duran Duran since back in the day and she still follows them avidly.  She made a perfume named lebon and actually got some attention online from the band.  So she wants to roll with this attention and asks me to make a soap for the fragrance (rose, jasmine, and amber oil are the big players).  One pretty enough for Simon Lebon.  Good gravy.  No pressure.   So now I present to you 'Sing Blue Silver'.   We will see what that gets her.  Ridiculously large pics as always  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Jan 6, 2011)

That is beautiful!  I think that is my favorite one yet!  

Are you going to sell?  I want one!   

ETA:  Nevermind...found it on etsy!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 6, 2011)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## ewenique (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty, shimmery soaps!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 7, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 7, 2011)

Amazing your soaps always delight me :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 7, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous ... wow ... they look almost too good to use!


----------



## Northland Naturals (Jan 7, 2011)

great song, amazing soaps!  congrats!  the soaps fit the song perfectly.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Gosh, thanks agriffin!  I will pop that out in today's mail.  I am really flattered that you want to try it.  Please let me know how you like it.

And as always thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 7, 2011)

That will get attention. Love it!  :wink:


----------



## opalgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

SIMON!!!!!!!  GAH!!!!  Sorry, we were talking about soap.  Yes, it's beautiful! (Like Simon tee hee hee)


----------



## dcornett (Jan 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful soap!!!!!!!!


----------



## igbabygirl (Jan 8, 2011)

OMG, truly amazing soaps, I wonder how you do that  .  I think they are beautiful.


----------



## coco cooks (Jan 8, 2011)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> A little back story for this one.   My wife has been a fan of Duran Duran since back in the day and she still follows them avidly.  She made a perfume named lebon and actually got some attention online from the band.  So she wants to roll with this attention and asks me to make a soap for the fragrance (rose, jasmine, and amber oil are the big players).  One pretty enough for Simon Lebon.  Good gravy.  No pressure.   So now I present to you 'Sing Blue Silver'.   We will see what that gets her.  Ridiculously large pics as always  :wink:
> 
> So stunning! Love them!


----------



## cwarren (Jan 8, 2011)

One of these days I have to try this !


----------



## igbabygirl (Jan 8, 2011)

OMG, truly amazing soaps, I wonder how you do that  .  I think they are beautiful.


----------



## fionab (Jan 10, 2011)

Really beautiful What talent you have!


----------



## Microdot (Jan 11, 2011)

Those are awesome! I've seen a tutorial on gem soaps that have that look, but it looked kind of complicated so I've yet to give it a try. It's definitely on my to do list, I just love that effect. Am I correct that this is done with melt and pour? I've only done melt and pour once (for Christmas presents), I used silicone molds and LOVED how quickly it set up and how easy it was to remove from those elaborate silicone molds.

Dotty


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jan 11, 2011)

:shock: That is such a BEAUTIFUL looking soap, you must be thrilled to pieces. Well done.


----------



## SudsyKat (Jan 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 12, 2011)

Unbelievable!!!  Truly beautiful!


----------



## ToniD (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh,   yes!   Love the style.


----------

